# question about anxity medications



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm new with this so go easy al you pill poppers 

Im going to be trying one to see if it gits rid of my depersonalization
but, do they make you lose weight?

I already have no energy but will this not make it worse?

I decided to do this instead of the anti-depressents with anxity component with it (zoloft) because even tho I am numb im sure under my dp my emotions are already to strong and I dont need the depressents making them stronger

or is my whole perception on these type of things screwed?

also does the anxity work same as anti-depressents fixing a chemical imbalance?

what type should i ask for and at what dose do you reccomend?

I was only zoloft for maybe a week gave up tho went on and off i dont know why and it was at 50mg's I did see some improvements really weird ones that I dont know what to make of


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

*My number one suggestion is to do research on whatever med you plan on taking; ask the doctor who prescribed it for you, poke around online, etc.*



ihavemessedupdreams said:


> Im going to be trying one to see if it gits rid of my depersonalization
> but, do they make you lose weight?


Unfortunately, no one pill is going to "get rid" of DP. There wouldn't be so many people on this site if that was the case.

But, some people experience improvements with different components of DP/DR -- like anxiety and depression -- while on certain medications. Myself included.

Weight gain/weight loss depends on the specific medication. And the specific individual who's taking them.



> I was only zoloft for maybe a week gave up tho went on and off i dont know why and it was at 50mg's I did see some improvements really weird ones that I dont know what to make of


Hmm. A week on Zoloft isn't going to do a lot for you. It takes awhile (up to several weeks) to notice a real change. 
What type of improvements did you see?

I am on 200mg of Zoloft, and have worked up to that dosage since June. 
(I also have an "emergency" prescription of Xanax for the times I am REALLY anxious. Which is not often at all anymore.)

My improvements: 
Better concentration
less cognitive rumination 
less time spent "in my head"
more/better sleep 
less anxiety in general
more sociability and less agoraphobic tendencies (i.e., I can actually leave the house now and don't just drool back at people when they try to talk to me.)

The drawbacks: 
I get tired easily and experience some grogginess (especially when upping dosages)
I haven't gained weight, but I'm having to work not to.

You can do a search on this site and find tons of info. about what medications worked or didn't work for people, too. I know at least a couple other people on here had problems with Zoloft.

I wouldn't claim it's a "wonder drug" or anything, but comparing how I was in April/May to how I am now? Not even close; I am MUCH improved.

Even more important than medication, I think, was learning to know myself and my triggers. I can see/feel now when DP is about to hit me now, and use the coping skills and strategies I've learned (in cognitive therapy and by reading) to help fend it off. I don't know if this is helpful info. for someone who is chronic.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks yeah i thought it was really far out after 1 pill i would be cured 
when on the zoloft what I noticed after only 3 days of use is everytime I would yawn it would feel good so emotions where starting to form then after maybe about 5-6 days it started to give an overall feeling of vulnerabilty which was not full blast but it was there and i layed down and felt it out. but during all of 1-2 weeks I took it I cant remember. the yawning vulnerabilty etc.. only happend a couple of times so it was not constant. Then this is the weird thing I cant make out I was watching everybody loves raymond I should mention after 2 beers and for maybe 3 secounds I felt concern through the tv it was almost euphoric.

Im not sure what to make out of this... also weed takes away my depersonalization and gives me emotions thats why I thought anti-anxity would cure me

i had both dp/dr DR went away within 2 weeks DP stayed with me for 6 years


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> everytime I would yawn it would feel good


I have heard of this happening before and always thought it was the wierdest side effect. I'm not sure what you mean by feel good, but I know some people experience spontaneous orgasms just from yawning on zoloft. It's one freaking wierd drug.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

emotions wise.. lol i think when u have emotions that is suppose to happen everytime u yawn


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Spontaneous orgasms from Zoloft?

:!:

I am getting gypped, apparently.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

haha, you are getting gypped.

Im not making it up either: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... sms+zoloft

It says about 5% of zoloft users have this effect


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, thank you for that link. I needed a laugh.

_One female patient documented in the Journal of Biological Psychiatry "experienced a three-hour, sudden-onset spontaneous orgasm while shopping." She said the experience was "pleasurable," but "found the experience socially awkward" and stopped taking her medication. _

:lol:


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

the doctors wont give me anxity medication? they said I might be a drug abuser so he wont take that chance??

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> the doctors wont give me anxity medication? they said I might be a drug abuser so he wont take that chance??
> 
> WHAT THE flower*


What kind of a doctor did you see? Psychiatrist? General Practitioner?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

just the person you go see at the walk-in-clinc where in the same room they have all of the drugs behind the back-counter I have even got zoloft from the same place before he was ignorant to me. I live in a shithole town the walk-in-clinc is actully a "HOUSE" im not kidding. ALSO I did call a place for mental disorders and I told them I was suffering from "Dissocciation" and guess who they set me up with? a Social worker! in a HOUSE trned into a buisness

it's like everyone knows whats wrong with me but they dont want me to fix i swear every person who has ever seen me face to face knows whats wrong with me and wants to keep me repressed


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

The reason you didn't get anti-anxiety medication is because you went to a walk-in clinic. Most have strict rules against prescribing opiates and other addictive drugs. You'll need to see a psychiatrist (maybe a GP) with an _appointment _to get a benzo.

You got Zoloft before simply because nobody engages in drug-seeking behavior to get an SSRI.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for educating me.
unfortunaly what sugguested for me to do is not possible where I live
my uncle has knlopin hopefullly he will get past his rule where only he can take it. I mean whats the harm. hes on clomazepan 2mg

I dont think its gonna hurt to take a couple just to see how it effects me


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't be concerned that you were sent to a social worker -- at least, I wouldn't be concerned about it. Maybe the place itself was dodgy...but, two of the three therapists I've gone to for cognitive therapy were social workers; MSWs (Masters of Social Work). It's not uncommon at all.

Try not to think things like people don't want to fix you, or that they want to keep you repressed. That sounds like depression and anxiety talking. When we're at our wits end it sometimes SEEMS like the world's out to get us. But I hope you know, even if it's waaay deep down somewhere inside, that's not reality -- not everyone is fucking with you. For every shitty and uncaring doctor or healthcare worker there is, there's got to be at LEAST one who's great.

We also have to learn how to become proactive for ourselves. In the past when I was a bundle of anxiety and tried to get help for it, I felt like the doctors thought I was a hysterical young chick who didn't know what she was talking about. And I didn't stand up for myself, so I didn't get the help I needed. They'd give me prescription strength Ibuprofen or something equally useless.

Good luck getting help.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

most doc's will not prescribe you an anti anxiety med if you go in asking for it on your first appointment. At least in the part of america i live in.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> my uncle has knlopin hopefullly he will get past his rule where only he can take it. I mean whats the harm. hes on clomazepan 2mg. I dont think its gonna hurt to take a couple just to see how it effects me


Stealing a family member's drugs is reprehensible. Asking for them, and receiving is a completely different story however... not advised. You really should wait until a doctor prescribes it to you.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's usually bad news just going in and asking for benzos. They will think you are a drug seeker even though they are basically devoid of euphoria. The only people that really abuse them are people addicted to stimulants such as cocaine or methamphetamine because it eases the comedown.

If you go see a shrink or GP and explain your symptoms and say that zoloft isint doing shag all for your anxiety and dp/dr then they will probley give you a script for benzos. Klonopin is a good one it's less addictive because of the fact that it's long lasting. I take 6mg's a day and ive been on that dose for a year now and it still works just as good as it ever did. My tolerance actually leveled off at 2mg's a day but i take 6mg's for some chronic pain problems i have.

Xanax and ativan are short acting so you have to dose alot more often. Xanax seems to be mostly a american thing and it's often the first benzo doctors will script even though it's the most addictive. Around here in my part of canada atleast hardly anyone knows what xanax is.

Valium is another good one because of it's really long half life. But for some reason it gets a bad rap still. Might be something to do with all them 70's songs mentioning it lol.


----------

